# How pregnant is my cat? Under her teats are lumpy



## ennie1975 (May 9, 2006)

I have noticed about 4 days ago when I picked my cat up that she had loads of lumpy nodules under all of her teats!! She is eating alot and sleeping alot!! A friend said it sounds like her milk is getting ready and she should give birth within a week? She has put weight on but shes not massive. But then I suppose every cat is different. Can anyone help? :roll:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If the change is recent she shouldn't give birth within a week. A pregnant female will (in most cases) get larger and pinkish nipples and start to gain weight after 3-4 weeks pregnancy. A cat is pregnant for 9 weeks so if like I said, if the change happened very recent she most likely has 5-6 weeks left.


----------



## ennie1975 (May 9, 2006)

*pregnant cat*

I noticed it not that long ago but she could have been like it longer?? She preferes my sons bed than a lap but I have checked her today and her glands under her teats are very enlarged. This has happened more over the last few days... She eating alot and is very sleepy, spending more and more inside under my sons bed stretched right out on her side.


----------

